# First Project "Weekend Workbench"



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Well' I'm a new woodworker and I'm three weeks into my "Weekend Workbench" from Woodsmith TV show on PBS. Here it is, I'm ready to start sanding and finishing it I'm considering going over it with a quarter sheet sandpaper (Not sure what grit) Then wiping it with Linseed oil. Modifications from the plans include enclosing th bottom area, dual vises, locking stub tenon and groove doors (First ever) Benchdog holes on two axis, replaceable flush mounted hardboard layer. Anyways here are some pictures. I guess I need advice on sanding and finishing. Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow that's really nice. Looks very sturdy. You did a great job on it. Wish I had room for something like that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The bench looks good although it was a little hard to see with the massive photos. You might want to try and resize them for future posts. They are a little hard for me to see because I have to scroll up, down, and side to side to see them. Either way. Congrats on the new bench. Be sure to post the final pics when it is in place in your shop.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed, those are insanely huge pictures lol. No wonder my app kept crashing on my phone when i tried to view them... 

looks nice though!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ArmedFerret said:


> agreed, those are insanely huge pictures lol. No wonder my app kept crashing on my phone when i tried to view them...
> 
> looks nice though!


That's funny. The same happened to me. Lol


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Resized Images  in original post.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks great! I have been thinking of building that same bench. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

preacherman said:


> Looks great! I have been thinking of building that same bench. Let us know how you like it.


+1.... I have that episode saved on my DVR for the day that I think I might want to build the bench.... Haven't made the commitment yet, but am getting close. 

That bench looks great, btw. Very nice job, and I bet you are going to get a lifetimes worth of use out of it.


Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great. I might build one myself.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Thanks all, still need finishing advise if any of you senior members could offer any. Here are the plans for anyone thinking of building one. http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/206/heavy-duty-workbench.pdf


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking over the plans and thinking about building one. I am contemplating one possible change to the top. I wonder if a replaceable 1/4 hard board top on top of the MDF would be a good modification? I know my current work bench top takes a beating, getting marred up all the time and it is made from 2x3's. Would raising the edging around the top 1/4" for the hard board be a bad idea? Might make the dog holes not work right.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

That is exactly what I did, The only problem so far is sawdust getting between the masonite and the bench top during drilling the dog holes but my masonite is just loose in between the edge banding, so I just lifted it and vacummed under it.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow.. you should give it a nickname... like Super HOSS! What does that thing weigh and how much do you have in it (cost wise)? You've made me want to run out and buy some lumber. That's one great looking bench. As for finish, I'd keep it simple, with anything you can just wipe on with a relatively fast drying time. Great job.:yes:


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Super Hoss is about 400 Lbs Im into it about $300. including $30 of tools. In vegas in May almost anything will dry fast.


----------



## Deepearl (Feb 1, 2013)

How did you manage the installation of the dual vises? How about a photo from underneath. Did the 2 vises conflict with each other underneath? I think the dual vises are a great modificaton of this bench. I am proceeding to build it and would definately want the end vise on it. Many thanks and yours looks great!!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Deepearl said:


> How did you manage the installation of the dual vises? How about a photo from underneath. Did the 2 vises conflict with each other underneath? I think the dual vises are a great modificaton of this bench. I am proceeding to build it and would definately want the end vise on it. Many thanks and yours looks great!!


i'm not knocking them at all, but they look like the little vises you can get at places like harbor freight. i have one of those vises actually, and the screw is only about 8" long or so. 

it looks like on his, the one on the end is far enough in that it clears the other screw.

another option would be to put a leg vise on the front and have the other one the same. the screw for the leg vise is typically much lower than the other one, so they would easily clear each other.

i made a leg vise out of a piece of 3/4-10 threaded rod and a couple of nuts. it works great


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I really like that I seen that episode of the woodsmith shop a couple weeks ago. I think I might try that my bench I originally made is too lightweight, and I put a tool well on it which in hindsight is just a sawdust catcher.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Little late to the party but thats an impressive amount of work accomplished in a weekend ! 
Great job on a nice looking sturdy bench.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

*Weekend Workbench my A55*

Well my workbench took 3 weeks not a weekend, but I work days and didn't have much help. The end vice has to be offset to account for the length of the side winch in its fully closed position. I'll add a picture from underneath later as I have someplace I have to go for now. Thanks.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

newtrix said:


> Well my workbench took 3 weeks not a weekend, but I work days and didn't have much help. The end vice has to be offset to account for the length of the side winch in its fully closed position. I'll add a picture from underneath later as I have someplace I have to go for now. Thanks.


Now that you have had the bench for 7+ months, have you had a chance to use it? How are you liking it? Would you change anytthing with it?


----------



## Deepearl (Feb 1, 2013)

You don't have to go thru the trouble of the photo. After asking around I think that I can do it. Unless you had some unknown problem. Many thanks. I am going to start on mine soon. I doubt if it will tale 1 weekend.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

I really like it, I'm not sure enclosing the bottom was ideal. I should have made power tool compartments on the lower shelves open to the sides. Its rock solid and dead flat. One change I made to the plans was to add 1/8 hardboard to the top that sits in a recess on the edging boards. I knew I would biff up the top with glue and stain so I wanted to be able to replace it easily. The vises are ok, I was out of budget when I bought them. I bought them on amazon and they are definitely better than the harbor freight ones. 

Olympia Tools 38-736 6-1/2" Hobby Woodworker'S Vise - Amazon.com

If you can afford it, buy better vises. and if you can afford it buy bigger ones. Remember you need to hollow the edging out along the sides to recess the vise in the edging before you add the edges.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

That looks like a good solid bench. It really does not matter how long it takes to build, what counts is how long we get use out of it. I expect that you bench will be around and in use for a long time. Good job.


----------

